# Lavorropas concept 5.05 que no carga agua



## elas (Abr 27, 2017)

Como les decia tengo un lavarropas concpt 5.05 que se le habia quemado la plaqueta. Cambie la misma e igual no le llega tension a la electrovalvula en la opcion lana , algodon . Pero al poner enjuague  se activa la electrovalvula. Si alguien sabe que puedo hacer se los agradeceria. Probe presostato- bien. Electrobomba -bien. Blocapuertas -nuevo. Fusible- bien ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 27, 2017)

lo mas seguro es que se trate de un swich 

checa todos los switches


----------



## pandacba (Abr 30, 2017)

Controla el pulmon de tanque lleno si funciona correctamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2017)

Si , o bomba de agua quemada , si la bomba está quemada o mal conectada , no llena


----------

